# Are My Scores Good Enough?



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello all!
My equivalency is around 72% and I am freaking out badly.
If InshaAllah I score very well in the entry tests,will I be able to get into a good medical school? Private or government?

I really need advice. Especially if you've been through the same,thank you!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Got 73% equivalence, got into Shifa. Just make sure you do better than the rest on the entry test. An added benefit was that the test was hard so 40% ended up being a decent mark. So I tried a bit harder, and got 59%. Such tests make it easier for low equivalency students make it. Because if the average is 80%, it's hard to get too much more than the average.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

um...you need to work hard on your mcat now if you want to get into a good private medical college like cmh, fmh, smdc


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Woah!
Thank you!

That helped a lot,I was just sad and unsure .. thank you guys!


----------



## Armaghan Zafar (Apr 27, 2013)

*I Badly Want to Get in Shifa Medical College*

74% in matric and I got 69.9% in my FSC part 1.Hope that I'll get my part 2 numbers close to 70%.can I get into shifa?How many marks should I get in my entry test?What are my chances?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Armaghan Zafar said:


> 74% in matric and I got 69.9% in my FSC part 1.Hope that I'll get my part 2 numbers close to 70%.can I get into shifa?How many marks should I get in my entry test?What are my chances?


You can if you work hard, and do well on the entry test. But to be honest, Fsc students usually don't do so well on the Shifa entry test, because it's more based on A-Level stuff. 90% of students who get to Shifa are A-Level students.


----------



## Batool Zehra (Apr 21, 2013)

When and where Shifa entry test are conducted? From where Am I going to get the admission forms? When are they available. Please reply soon


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Shifa tests last year were conducted in early September. Last year, the venue was Paradise Complex in Islamabad. You can get the admission forms from the college. But seeing you're from Karachi, you can also apply and do the whole process online. They'll be available in May or June I guess.


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a 76% IBCC equivalence anyone have any idea what my cahnces r for CMH or sheikh Zayed? I am writing the SAT in a few days and applying for international seats.


----------

